# [SOLVED] Reset to Factory Settings



## LeviathaN- (Mar 14, 2014)

If I use the reset to factory settings option on Windows 8, will I need a disk for it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reset to Factory Settings*

Depends on whether the pc has a recovery partition or not. . what brand and model


----------



## LeviathaN- (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Reset to Factory Settings*

Lenovo G505


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Reset to Factory Settings*

If you go to settings, change PC settings and select "Remove everything and reinstall windows" that will do the trick.


----------



## LeviathaN- (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Reset to Factory Settings*

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Reset to Factory Settings*

Any time.


----------

